# Washer Repair Guy needed....



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Does anyone have someone they use, who is reasonable and does good work on washing machines? I'm tired of hearing mine sound like it's washing dishes... and not clothes. It still works... but sure does makes a racket. It seems it would be easier to fix... while it's still working. :doh Thanks for any recommendations.....


----------



## BudYsr (Oct 1, 2007)

My Kenmore just started doing the same thing last week. Works fine but now makes "noises" that if never made for years. I guess its just a warning shot that something is getting ready to go. 

As far as the repair guys go, I've always found that they all seem to charge about the same. They are gonna burn you on the service call either way. Maybe call a few out of the yellow pages and ask what the min. charge is to come out.......


----------



## LuckyLady (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, Greg Thompson is THE appliance repairman. Give him a call at 453 9363.


----------



## Catman38 (Oct 3, 2007)

I've used Budget Appliance Repair a couple of times with great results and resonable cost. They just fixed my ice maker last week. The repairman could have easily replaced the ice maker and the boards (since I am ignorant about those things). Instead, he spent over an hour trying the isolate the problem changing out everything twice. It was the electric eye board - very honest technician! 477-8070


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks! I'll call him. 

I've gone on line and checked all the "You have this problem.... when it does this" type thing... and there isn't ANY info on a machine sounding like it's washing dishes. It's wierd... and like everything else... seems it might not cost as much to repair now than it would... should it breakdown completely and taking something else with it.


----------

